# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  معرفی رشته شیمی کاربردی (کارشناسی)

## mg443

در اين واحد دانشگاهي رشته کارشناسی شیمی گرايش شيمي کاربردی، در دانشکده علوم پايه فعال است. هر دانشجوي کارشناسي شيمي بايد 133 واحد درسي که شامل  22 واحد درسي عمومی ،22 واحد درسی پایه، 53 واحد درسی الزامی، 17 واحد درسی تخصصي و 19 واحد درسی اختیاري است را بگذراند
*دروس عمومی :22 واحد* 
فارسی عمومی (3 واحد نظری)
زبان خارجه عمومی(3واحد نظری)
تربیت بدنی 1 و2 (هرکدام 1 واحد عمومی)
دانش خانواده(2واحد نظری)
دروس معارف (12 واحد)که به شرح زیر است :Yahoo (2): هرکدام 2واحد نظری)
مبانی نظری اسلام شامل:
اندیشه اسلامی 1 و  2
انسان در اسلام 
حقوق اجتماعی و سیاسی انسان در اسلام
اخلاق اسلامی شامل:
فلسفه اخلاق –اخلاق اسلامی –ایین زندگی
انقلاب اسلامی شامل:
انقلاب اسلامی ایران –اندیشه سیاسی امام خمینی
تاریخ تمدن اسلامی شامل:
تاریخ امامت –تاریخ تحلیلی صدر اسلام-تاریخ فرهنگ و تمدن اسلامی
اشنایی با منابع اسلامی شامل:
تفسیر موضوعی قرآن –تفسیر موضوعی نهج البلاغه
*دروس پایه*:
ریاضی عمومی 1و  2(هرکدام3واحد نظری)
فیزیک عمومی 1و2 (هرکدام 3واحد نظری)
شیمی عمومی 1و 2 (هرکدام3واحد نظری)
ازمایشگاه شیمی عمومی 1و 2 (هرکدام 1واحد عملی)
ازمایشگاه فیزیک عمومی 1و 2(هرکدام 1.احد عملی)
دروس اصلی مشترک:
زبان تخصصی شیمی(2 واحد نظری)
ریاضی در شیمی(3واحد نظری)
شیمی الی 1 و 2و 3(هر کدام 3واحد نظری)
شیمی تجزیه 1و 2و 3(هرکدام3واحد نظری)
شیمی فیزیک 1 و 2و 3(هرکدام3واحد نظری)
شیمی معدنی 1و2و3(هرکدام 3واحد نظری)
ازمایشگاه شیمی الی 1و2و3(هرکدام 1واحد عملی)
ازمایشگاه شیمی تجزیه 1و2و3(هرکدام 1 واحد عملی)
ازمایشگاه شیمی فیزیک 1و2(هرکدام 1واحد عملی)
ازمایشگاه شیمی معدنی 1و 2(هر کدام 1واحد عملی)
شناسایی ترکیبات الی (3واحد نظری)
ازمایشگاه شناسایی ترکیبات الی (2واحد عملی)
ایمنی در ازمایشگاه (2واحد نظری)
*دروس تخصصی*:
اصول محاسبات شیمی صعنتی(3واحد نظری)
شیمی صعنتی 1و 2(هرکدام 3واحد نظری)
شیمی سبز و محیط زیست(3واحد نظری)
شیمی پلیمر(3واحد نظری)
ازمایشگاه شیمی صعنتی (1واحد عملی)
نانو شیمی(2واحد نظری)
متون علمی شیمی (2واحدنظری)
کاراموزی(90 واحد به بالا)

----------


## mg443

احساس کردم جای این تاپیک در انجمن علوم پایه خالی است
من دانشجوی ترم 1 شیمی کاربردی هستم و دوست داشتم این اطلاعات رو برای افرادی که دوست دارن شیمی بخونن منتشر کنم
و از دانشجوها و دوستانی که شیمی خوانده اند کمال دعوت دارم که تجربه هاشون رو به اشتراک بزارند 
این تاپیک ادامه خواهد داشت ...........

----------


## mg443

*ترم اول*

 *نام درس*
 *تعداد واحد*
 *پیش نیاز*


 *شیمی عمومی 1*
 *3*
 *ندارد*


 *آزمایشگاه شیمی   عمومی 1*
 *1*
 *شیمی عمومی 1 یا همنیاز*


 *ریاضی عمومی 1*
 *3*
 *ندارد*


 *فیزیک عمومی 1*
 *3*
 *ریاضی عمومی 1 یا همنیاز*


 *آزمایشگاه  فیزیک عمومی 1*
 *1*
 *فیزیک عمومی 1 یا همنیاز*


 *زبان خارجی   عمومی*
 *3*
 *ندارد*


 *تعداد کل واحدهای پیشنهادی: 14*

----------


## kamran293

> *ترم اول*
> 
>  *نام درس*
>  *تعداد واحد*
>  *پیش نیاز*
> 
> 
>  *شیمی عمومی 1*
>  *3*
> ...


تبریک میگم..اما اگه میتوین تهش با رشتتون  کار آزاد بکنی خوبه..اگه نه سعی کن تا وقت داری و وحوصله کنکور مجدد بدی

----------


## mg443

> تبریک میگم..اما اگه میتوین کار ازدا بکنی تهش خوبه..اگه نه سعی کن تا وقت داری و وحوصله کنکور مجدیدد بدی


منظورتان از کار آزاد چیه؟؟

----------


## kamran293

> منظورتان از کار آزاد چیه؟؟


من بهتون پیشنهاد دادم...برخوردتون جوریه....منظورم من کل رشتتون بود...به هرحال من عمری تو رشته درس دانشگاه گذروندم اعم از ازاد یا دولتی...دیگه تمایل داشتین بهتون بگم...

----------


## mg443

> من بهتون پیشنهاد دادم...برخوردتون جوریه....منظورم من کل رشتتون بود...به هرحال من عمری تو رشته درس دانشگاه گذروندم اعم از ازاد یا دولتی...دیگه تمایل داشتین بهتون بگم...


من منظورتون از کار آزاد رو متوجه نشدم یعنی چه کار آزادی؟؟ 
ممنون از پیشنهادتون

----------


## kamran293

> من منظورتون از کار آزاد رو متوجه نشدم یعنی چه کار آزادی؟؟ 
> ممنون از پیشنهادتون


منظور من اینه که ایا با این رشته شما کاری براتون هست؟؟ آپشنی دارید؟؟ مثلا برای کار آزاد مرتبط با رشتتون میتونیید کاری بکنید؟؟ یا که نه میخای ادامه بدید؟؟ اگه هدفتون از این رشته بگید من میتونم بهتون کمک کنم...دوست ندارم یکی چند سال بعد پشیمون بشه ....برای این میگم...

----------


## mg443

> منظور من اینه که ایا با این رشته شما کاری براتون هست؟؟ آپشنی دارید؟؟ مثلا برای کار آزاد مرتبط با رشتتون میتونیید کاری بکنید؟؟ یا که نه میخای ادامه بدید؟؟ اگه هدفتون از این رشته بگید من میتونم بهتون کمک کنم...دوست ندارم یکی چند سال بعد پشیمون بشه ....برای این میگم...


واقعیت من وقتی انتخاب رشته میکردم خب شیمی رو خیلی دوس دارم و دوس دارم حداقل تا ارشد پشت سر هم بخونم گرایش الی یا دارویی چون شیمی آلی رو هم خیلی دوست دارم بعد توی لابراتوار های دارویی مشغول ب کار شم 
شما شیمی خوندین؟؟ ممنون میشم پیشنهاد بدین با نظرات مختلف آشنا شم

----------


## kamran293

خودم نه اما دوستای زیادی دارم...مثلا همین همکارم تو شرکت نفتی با کلی پارتی بازی اینجا مشغول شده..تهش تهش هفته ای یک عدد ویسکوزیته میگیره..و هفته یک بار واتر کاندنت ازمایش میکنه... صنایع شمیایی خونده ...لیسانس شیمی..فوق شیمی...اونم کار گیرش اومده چون تو محیط صنعتی هست ..برای پر کردن چارت اینجا محل کار بوده..میدونید من دارم میگم بعد از 9 سال ادم اول علاقش...باز بستگی داره.رشتت خوبه..اما ممکنه اونجور موقییت کاری توش نباشه...و براش کم باشه.یعدا ممکن هست چیزهای زیادی اذیتتون کنه..طرف مهندس شمیی ،مرد، دانشگاه امیرکبیر بیکاره..موقیعت براش کمه...صرف علاقه من میگم اگه سنت کمه کمی فک کن بیشتر به آیندت به فرض رشته ای بخون که اگه کار دولتی گیر نیاوردی بتونی با رشتت کار آزاد بکنی مثل رشته زبان تهش تهش میره کلاس خصوصی میگیره یا تو آموزشگاه ..مثال بودا...برای این میگم.خدای ناکرده تو این مملکت این همه درس بخونی تهش کار گیرت نیاد میریزی بهم..موفق باشی

----------

